# Help! My heatpress baby onesie gets discolored after a press



## atarantino25 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello All,

I have a heat press & I do customized baby onesies but after I do a press the front of the onesie gets discolored almost like it is starting to burn. (I use white onesies) I use JetPro soft stretch paper. (It says 375 degrees for 30 seconds). To raise the onesie up I'm using mouse pads that I cut to the size inside the onesie giving me a even press. I really wish the onesie would just stay white & not turn offwhite/light brownish. Any tips or instructions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

It could be 2 things

first is that the jpss leaves a faint border around on the shirt where you haven't trimmed the paper and where there is no ink.. this will wash out and isn't too noticeable but usually its an off white colour

secondly, you could actually be burning the fabric, have you used a laser thermometer to check the temperature of the heat press? I have a few different heat presses, the ones without a digital temperature setting drift off heat constantly, I measure it before every press, if I am doing 10 shirts I measure it 10 times.. its surprising how quickly it can go 50 deg over temperature and cause issues.

what you really need to do is, print a whole page of black on the jpss paper, cut out squares of it, and start pressing at different temps and times on different parts of the onsies, do a wash test etc and find the right settings that work best for you. I had to do this for my heat press vinyl, you might find a cooler temperature or shorter press time will still adhere the ink ok without burning the fabric.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would almost say the temp is wrong and you may be scorching the fabric


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

from my experience it could be 2 things:
1. after pressing in high temperature cotton fabrics often get an off white/light yellow shade. it usually disappears after a few hours or even a day or two.
2. it can be that the fabrice is really burnt.

if it doeant disappear after a day then you should try decreasing time and temperature. with jet pro softstretch 355-360 degrees is enough and 20-25 seconds.
if it still doesnt give a good result you should use different onsies.


----------

